# GSD Female thrown from car



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

We got a call this afternoon from a truck driver.
He was at a truck stop in California, when a fellow trucker witnessed a GSD being thrown from a car on the freeway.
The truckers risked life, and limb, to get her to saftey. They feel she may have been stolen. The driver from Oregon brought her here, and tended to her medical needs, vaccines, and now has asked for help placing her. I have not seen her, but if she is indeed a Purebred, I will post her photo tomorrow. This way if anyone has heard of a stolen dog in the area this dog was found, they can see her.
This truck driver sings her praises, and is really taken with her. His truck line will not allow a cab dog, or I think he would keep her.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't believe how can a humanbeing can do this..I hate these kind of people..I hope the dog is doing good, really so sorry to hear that..


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

Bless the kind trucker - must have been extemely difficult to get her to safety. 
Was the dog checked for micro chip? Any tatooes? 
Hope she will be O.K.!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I asked the same question. He says the vet did check for those things. I will also check when I get her this morning. The guys report that the kids looked like "gang" kids. That is why they think they were up to no good. They are concerned about her being stolen because she is so well trained, at a good body weight, and did not seem like a dog that would be tossed from a moving car by an owner. I told him you never really know?? I just hope she is really a GSD. The vet told him she looks to be a purebred. Watch her be a Border Collie!!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

How wonderful that these truck drivers were there and willing to help the poor dog get out of traffic - AND then take care of her vet bills and everything!!!

Let us know what comes of this.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I got her a few minutes ago. She is a beauty. We rescanned her and she does have a chip. She came from Animal Care and Control in L.A. California. The number is disconnected. I will post her later today : )


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

Awww. Can't wait to see her pic. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, looking forward to her pic. Great story, hope all ends well.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

LA Animal Care and Control has 6 shelters.....

http://animalcare.lacounty.gov/your%20dacc.asp


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I just read this posting. Any word on the poor dog?


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Well...
She really liked me. Came right up, and licked me. She will follow any basic command I give her.

She really dislikes most everyone else. 
She is a small female, with a large attitude. 
If she is confined by any barrier, she will attack. If I have her meet the same people, without a barrier, she is fine. The only dogs she likes is a little Pitbull male we are working with. They are fast friends. Any other dog, she wants to eat. I feel so bad for her. She lived through a horrible event, and now we are going to have to worry about placing her. I am hoping we can work out her issues. Her microchip number did not pan out. The number is disconnected.
I will try to post a picture of her soon. (barring she does not eat the camera) : )


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Well, at least she likes you







I hope she will calm down after a few days. Poor girl.


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: oregongsdr111Well...
> She really liked me. Came right up, and licked me. She will follow any basic command I give her.
> 
> She really dislikes most everyone else.
> ...


Sounds quite a bit like Milly, but the good news is after 2 weeks of solazation with our Sasha and a lot of work/activity almost all signs of aggression have disappeared, Good luck to you, there is a sweet dog waiting to come out.


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lakeguy929
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: oregongsdr111Well...
> ...


I meant "socialization" of course, although I wouldn't mind being creited for inventing a new word .


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

How is this poor little girl???


----------

